# Slaughterama 2012?



## Matt Derrick (Jul 18, 2011)

hey i was just wondering if slaughterama happened this year? will it happen next year? they never have an official website, so it 's hard to find out when it's going to be. im pretty sure it happened already this year though... does anyone have any info on this?


----------

